# sending money to U.K bank



## paulg0170 (Oct 20, 2008)

Could someone advise concerning the above. I will be getting a salary paid into a Dubai bank (dont know which yet). It will be paid in AED. Obviously i still have financial commitments in the U.K and am looking for the fastest and cheapest way to transfer money from my Dubai account to my U,K account.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't know if it is the cheapest, but I use online transfers from my Dubai account to my UK one and that takes about 2 days


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

paulg0170 said:


> Could someone advise concerning the above. I will be getting a salary paid into a Dubai bank (dont know which yet). It will be paid in AED. Obviously i still have financial commitments in the U.K and am looking for the fastest and cheapest way to transfer money from my Dubai account to my U,K account.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you have a Status account with HSBC you get one free electronic transfer per month. I've just set up a standing instruction to transfer a set amount back to my UK account, but first transfer doesn't happen until the start of next month so I don't know how fast or reliable it is.

You'll need an IBAN number and swift code of your UK account to set up a transfer.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Glasceb said:


> If you have a Status account with HSBC you get one free electronic transfer per month. I've just set up a standing instruction to transfer a set amount back to my UK account, but first transfer doesn't happen until the start of next month so I don't know how fast or reliable it is.
> 
> You'll need an IBAN number and swift code of your UK account to set up a transfer.


Forget about the SWIFT code. I entered that and the system promptly told me that it does not recognise it!!! The IBAN is all you need!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Glasceb said:


> If you have a Status account with HSBC you get one free electronic transfer per month. I've just set up a standing instruction to transfer a set amount back to my UK account, but first transfer doesn't happen until the start of next month so I don't know how fast or reliable it is.
> 
> You'll need an IBAN number and swift code of your UK account to set up a transfer.


It's sometimes worth not doing it on a regular transfer date. If you have the time to monitor the change in currency you can sometimes save yourself quite a bit of money by transferring at the optimum time - especially with larger sums. 

HTH


----------



## Vida - Gironde Region (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi
I transfer money between my Uk account and French a\c using MoneyCorp. It doesn't cost antything to join them and only costs me £4 a transacting for a regular payment plan to transfer money each month direct debit into my a\c. The cost is slightly more if you transfer funds as and when you need them. Give them a go as I believe some banks charge £25 a go. It can all be done online.


----------



## kered (Oct 12, 2008)

you could use Western Union as well - i hear they are good


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Glasceb said:


> If you have a Status account with HSBC you get one free electronic transfer per month. I've just set up a standing instruction to transfer a set amount back to my UK account, but first transfer doesn't happen until the start of next month so I don't know how fast or reliable it is.
> 
> You'll need an IBAN number and swift code of your UK account to set up a transfer.



Seems my transfer went through ok but the 'free' transfer cost me 50 AED!!! Gonna wait until tomorrow and then call up that clown who supposedly looks after my account and ruin his weekend! Bet he won't answer the phone - he knows that it's never gonna be good news when I call!!!


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Maz, I asked about this and aparently it's only free if you set up a standing order. I did it in the branch and they assured me it would be free. I think if you do it on line it might slip through and be charged


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> Hi Maz, I asked about this and aparently it's only free if you set up a standing order. I did it in the branch and they assured me it would be free. I think if you do it on line it might slip through and be charged



Why are my not surprised!!!  
I'm paying for the privilege of having an account and it seems all I get for my money is bad service!!!  I give up (before I give myself a heart attack!). Cheer up Maz - apparently, they are the best of the worse!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> Hi Maz, I asked about this and aparently it's only free if you set up a standing order. I did it in the branch and they assured me it would be free. I think if you do it on line it might slip through and be charged


There is an option in the transfer section to decide which bank (sender/receiver) charges the fee. I Chose the receiver and so far it seems (with my bank in the UK anyway) they don't charge me to receive it. Worth a try...

HTH


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> There is an option in the transfer section to decide which bank (sender/receiver) charges the fee. I Chose the receiver and so far it seems (with my bank in the UK anyway) they don't charge me to receive it. Worth a try...
> 
> HTH


That's what I did! I knew it was gonna cost me a tenner when it hit my UK bank account but with HSBC charging me for the free trasnfer, it ended up costing me 20 quid in total! I'm just gonna leave it - after my 16hr day, I've got no fight left in me in any case! Prefer to save what little energy I've got left - got a feeling if I get on the phone now, I'm gonna be drained by the time I come off!

Only did the transfer online cause it's practical!! Saves me the hassle of having to withdraw loads of cash and then trek it to the nearest money exchange place, where I would have had to pay a transfer fee in any case but since they make the transfer from their UK bank account, my bank then doesn't charge anything to accept it!


----------

